# Input Appreciated-Ariens/Toro



## Bryan78 (Jan 10, 2015)

New member here, would like to start out by saying, the knowledge of you guys is truly incredible. Any input on this would greatly be appreciated. I reside about 40 miles west of Chicago and moved last year. My single stage Toro was fine at my old residence, but doesn't quite cut it here. Not a huge driveway, but not small, 3 car garage, driveway is about 33 feet wide by maybe 50 feet long, flat surface. I was nearly set on the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO, like the 306 cc, quick chute, hand warmers, etc., over the 28 Deluxe +. Don't think my driveway is large enough to where a 28 vs. 24 would make a huge difference. Anyhow, in reading some of the posts, I am a bit concerned with the Auto-Turn feature, seems to be a love or hate thing. So, started looking at a couple of Toros, specifically the Power Max HD 826 OXE (38800) and the Power Max HD 926 OXE (38664). I called a dealer (who sells Ariens and Toro) who recommended the 826 over the Ariens and indicated that would appear to be the last Briggs engine by Toro and seemed to think the Toro although a fair amount less powerful than the Ariens, would do a better job than the Ariens. The 826 has a 250 cc Briggs and the 926 has a 265 cc Toro engine of some sorts. Neither has hand warmers. Only difference I can see between the Toros is the $100 price difference (826 $1299, 926 $1399) engine size difference, the 926 is about 20 pounds heavier and the 926 has heavy duty skid plates. So what I am looking for is am I better off with the Ariens with the 306 or one of the Toros and if the Toro, which one might be better? Is there going to be a noticeable difference in power between the Ariens and the Toros and between the 2 Toros? My biggest concern is being underpowered. Should have mentioned that the Ariens would be $1299 plus tax, the Toros tax is included, so price all pretty close. Sorry for the long post, appreciate any input.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

I would say, get the Ariens 24" deluxe. Has a 254cc ariens motor and is good. My neighbor just got it for the last storm and it really kicks. For the area you have I would not get more than the 24" and the deluxe is a step up from the compact model.


----------



## Bryan78 (Jan 10, 2015)

I updated my post, put 3 car driveway, meant 3 car garage, driveway is about 33 feet wide by 50 feet long. Thanks for the input, let me know if you still think the 24 deluxe. Thanks again.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Being an Ariens aficionado I would say that both toro and Ariens would do a fine job for you.

Toros Pros: -a good joystick control for the chute and the chute being in plastic is warrantied for life so practically unbreakable.
- the gearbox is super tough as they put grade 5 bolts instead of shear bolts 
- Steering is achieved with trigger controls which is nice but takes some getting used to.

Ariens SHO 24": - their impeller is 14" dia. as opposed to 12" with Toro. Ariens= more throwing power
- engine is very good quality and stronger and SHO stands for Super High Output.
- Their auto turn feature is very good on hard surfaces but let's say you have half the width on turf and half on hard surface it can get sometimes tricky so the remedy is to have Armor Skids or equivalent, maybe can be negotiated at time of purchase (I assume here you have a hard surface)

Good Luck and let us know your choice.


----------



## Bryan78 (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks for the information, Normex, didn't know about the impeller difference. Yeah, I am on a hard, flat surface.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

Bryan,
I still say the deluxe is a great machine and throws very far. Used it first hand when my neighbor got it for the 2014 thanksgiving 8" snow we had. I'm comparing it to my 8 year old Ariens compact 24" with a Techumseh motor which I bought new and still works like a champ. I also have a impeller kit on mine and still this new machine (deluxe) beats it by allot. The difference between 24" and 28" is nothing much but as far as versatility in the garage it's a bit smaller.
My recommendation: Go to the dealer on a snow day and test drive both for yourself. Seeing is believing.


----------



## Bryan78 (Jan 10, 2015)

Great insight, may have to do that. If I don't make a decision soon, it's going to be spring! Thanks again.


----------



## 762mm (Dec 22, 2014)

My parents have bought a 24" Compact by Ariens last year and the little bugger is tough as nails. It throws snow quite a distance and it seemed better built and less "plasticky" than the competition at Home Depot (metal chute, etc). The metal on the body and parts also felt a little thicker and sturdier than all other brands.


Haven't tried a modern Toro equivalent, so can't comment on performance comparisons (all I could say is that comparable Toro's plastic chutes and overall flimsier appearance did not inspire confidence in us, hence why they went with the Ariens). The best suggestion would be to go to the store and see, feel and play with the floor models a bit, as pictures often don't do justice. You might discover that you definitely prefer one over the other for whatever reason.


That being said, I bought myself a vintage Toro 826 lately and I am quite pleased with it. Old and heavy, but does the job and is overbuilt like a Russian tank. To each their own, I suppose!


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Bryan78 said:


> Thanks for the information, Normex, didn't know about the impeller difference. Yeah, I am on a hard, flat surface.


 Hi Bryan I'm a bit confused with the posts unless you deleted one but here is what you posted last night:

" For these particular Toro's, this is what I am seeing. Auger System-14" extra large serrated auger Power Max Anti-Clogging System ( ACS). Curious if the 306 vs the 250 or 265 is going to be a noticeable difference..."

If you ask me with your area to be done a Deluxe 24" and or Platinum 24"SHO but I wouldn't go with a Compact unless you want to save money. The SHO is more powerful so you have the choice but as I said the Toros are fine choices too as mentioned here maybe you should visit the dealer that has both brands. Good Luck


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Toro does not need the extra cc because of there anti clog system.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

69ariens said:


> Toro does not need the extra cc because of there anti clog system.


 When I bought a new one 828 in 2007 I thought it looked gimmicky and I honestly could not tell if it worked as advertised but as for the blower itself it was performing great as I liked the joystick and the trigger steering.
Shouldn't have sold it.


----------



## Bryan78 (Jan 10, 2015)

762 mm thanks for the info, appreciate it. Normex, I was referring to the noticeable difference in power between the SHO 24 at 306 and the Toro 926 with 265 and 826 with 250. I understand that the SHO has the 14 inch impeller, and throwing distance difference of say 10 feet or so is not a concern I have, more so don't want to be underpowered. Also between the 2 Toro's, would you have a recommendation on the 250 Briggs vs the 265 toro motor! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Bryan78 (Jan 10, 2015)

Ah...okay, makes sense, thanks, Scott.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Bryan78 said:


> 762 mm thanks for the info, appreciate it. Normex, I was referring to the noticeable difference in power between the SHO 24 at 306 and the Toro 926 with 265 and 826 with 250. I understand that the SHO has the 14 inch impeller, and throwing distance difference of say 10 feet or so is not a concern I have, more so don't want to be underpowered. Also between the 2 Toro's, would you have a recommendation on the 250 Briggs vs the 265 toro motor! Thanks a bunch.


 Simple I would go with the 265 and their Loncin made engines are very good quality and so far they have very good reviews.


----------



## Bryan78 (Jan 10, 2015)

Thank you, Normex.


----------

